# From Cervelo R3 to Supersix Evo question.



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

I currently have a 2010 R3 and thinking of getting a new frameset and the supersix evo is one on my list that I wanted to try, wanted to get some opinion feedback about the frameset. will this be an upgrade step up from the current bike that I have ? any cannondale owners here who use to have a cervelo r3 and switched to the evo and are you happy with the handling stiffnes of the frame? thank you


----------



## ScottsSupersix (Mar 25, 2012)

The EVO rides a bit smoother and handles crosswinds better. It is very stiff but has nice compliance to the rougher road surfaces. Then again, I am biased!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

ScottsSupersix said:


> The EVO rides a bit smoother and handles crosswinds better. It is very stiff but has nice compliance to the rougher road surfaces. Then again, I am biased!


I don't own either but I've ridden both bikes and the R3 has a more wooden feel to it, IMO. But, I'm also biased toward the Supersix lineage. The owner of the bikes I rode actually sold the EVO and kept the R3 because he likes it better. This goes to show you that to each their own.


----------

